# New A6-When?



## manxdaddy (Apr 13, 2004)

Does anyone know when the new A6 will be at dealerships? My brother-in-law who lives in southern Mass went to his local Audi dealer and they wouldn't tell him when they were getting the new car. Further, they said when the car did arrive that they wouldn't have any available to test drive for a couple of months because people had already placed orders on the cars that were allocated. He is 6'6" and has a difficult time fitting in most cars so he would at least like to sit in one to see if it's worth the wait. He doesn't fit in the current A6 so that's not an option. Interestingly enough. he fits in the Passat GLX which is based on the Audi platform, and it's down to either the Passat or the Mercedes E320 which has tons of room.
If any one can help us with these questions we'd appreciate it.


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: New A6-When? (manxdaddy)*

New A6 will be arriving in 2 weeks, roughly middle of October.


----------



## foofighter28 (Aug 4, 2000)

*Re: New A6-When? (manxdaddy)*

there's reports that some dealerships have one or so at the dealership


----------



## Fixxxer (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: New A6-When? (foofighter28)*

I work at the Audi dealership here detailing cars, and we got our 1st A6 today in Alpaca Red (?).....i dunno the official name, but it's similar to Spice red, anyway when I first saw the car, I could have sworn 110% it was an A8, but then I had a good look at the front. I was blown away!!! Then I read the badges on the back.......A6 4.2 Quattro!
The interior is definately the nicest i've seen......in ANY car. In the center of the dash is an LCD screen that displays the usuals.......radio, climate, etc. with controls on the center console just back from the shift knob (automatic BTW). The in-car computer can also be voice activated, and is very polite I might add.








The park brake is now activated by a button in the same area as the controls. Even the glove box is opened by a button integrated into the dash just to the right of the screen.
The rear seat passengers are treated to Xenon lighting to illuminate the foot area when the doors are opened and PLENTY of leg room.
I could go on all day about this car, and would probably need a few more to figure out the rest of the gadgets.
With all the tech they have put into this car, a suitable battery would be needed to run it all, so they re-located the battery to the trunk and is quite possibly the BIGGEST battery i've seen yet! I kid you not, it's at least 2 feet long! SERIOUSLY!!! I'm not exagerating(sp?) one bit!
Anyway, try to find some pics of the car! It looks good in pics, and is a lot nicer in person!


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: New A6-When? (Fixxxer)*

Battery in the trunk also improves overall balance of the vehicle.


----------



## AudiRep (Mar 1, 2004)

*Re: New A6-When? (foofighter28)*

We should have ours by the end of this week. I've driven both the 3.2 (german-spec) and 4.2 - this car is uber sweet!


----------



## zquest (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: New A6-When? (AudiRep)*

Yes, the new A6 4.2 is really sweet, just received our Oyster Grey car this week. The first wave of these cars are arriving early November, the 3.2's will follow by mid.Nov., a great place to check out photos is; http://www.fourtitude.com/gallery 
We are rigging our car with the Blue Tooth phone so customers can get first hand experience with that technology http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







(really cool) & the adaptive headlights are awesome!


----------



## TRegKnowItAll (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: New A6-When? (zquest)*

We got our first 4.2 last week. 3.2 should be here within the next 7-10 days.


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: New A6-When? (TRegKnowItAll)*

Our dealer got the 1st 3.2 on the weekend as a showroom car. Demo won't be arrive till end of the month.


----------

